# My vehicle firearm



## NZHUNTER (Nov 14, 2015)

Hi all been a wee while since I last post but wanted to show your my gun I usually have in my car it's incorporated in to my get home bag since I'm away a lot it's not much but in a country where firearms are no where near as common as say the U.S and pistols are almost non existent hence the reason for not owning one! It nothing much just a Russian made single shot break open shotgun in 12 gauge the thing I like about it is is super reliable it can fire a huge mixture of ammunition from Buck shot soild slugs bird shot home made wax slugs cut shells etc it also breaks down in two and stows away very nicely so here a picture excuse the other firearms was gonna give them a clean so they made it in to the photo!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

IMHO, the #1 is the best of the bunch.
But the shotgun will do nice in the GHB.
Just think of all the guns that were there during the war, mostly US jobs as the buildup began.
Wouldn't it be nice to have one of those colt 45 autos?
Or one of the Smith or Colt 38's carried by aircrew members?
I guess, considering, you are doing good with what you have.
You do need more .303 MK-7 ball.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Given your location and what is available, good choice. Hopefully you will never have to use it to get home.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

A short barrel 12ga, scoped bolt action, iron sighted bolt action, I think you're good to go! Stock up on good ammo, and train train train! Learn to fire those bolt actions quickly. My great uncle learned to shoot bolt actions in the Marine Corps in the 60's. He was very fast and very accurate, iron sights.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

txmarine6531 said:


> A short barrel 12ga, scoped bolt action, iron sighted bolt action, I think you're good to go! Stock up on good ammo, and train train train! Learn to fire those bolt actions quickly. My great uncle learned to shoot bolt actions in the Marine Corps in the 60's. He was very fast and very accurate, iron sights.


Sure Unc did not train on a M14? That was peep and the best sight on a battle rifle to date (M1 too). If he did shoot a bolt maybe a springfield 03? I can't see that in 60s.

Bolts are great, have had many pre-64 M70s, came with great irons. Some Mausers too. Many thousands of rounds through them.

Edit: Back to topic we used to drive around with w mini 14 on the rifle rack. Coyotes were not happy.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> Sure Unc did not train on a M14? That was peep and the best sight on a battle rifle to date (M1 too). If he did shoot a bolt maybe a springfield 03? I can't see that in 60s.
> 
> Bolts are great, have had many pre-64 M70s, came with great irons. Some Mausers too. Many thousands of rounds through them.
> 
> Edit: Back to topic we used to drive around with w mini 14 on the rifle rack. Coyotes were not happy.


I'm not really sure. The Marine Corps had limited use of the '03 early in the war. Most of the time I spent around him, I was pretty little. He never talked about his military time with me, even when I was in the Marines. My dad told me about it. He helped teach my dad how to shoot. Dad said when Sonny (the great uncle) was in Vietnam, they took whatever gun they were using and gave them the M16. Said he spent most of his first firefight with the 16 curled up in his fighting hole because he flipped the switch to full auto and blew through his ammo. After that it was semi only.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Fine looking assembly of weapons in Kiwi Land. First real gun I ever owned was a British .303. Only one guy in town sold the a ammo for a quarter each. Beak action .12 came next. Shot it a bunch more than the rifle.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Fine looking assembly of weapons in Kiwi Land. First real gun I ever owned was a British .303. Only one guy in town sold the a ammo for a quarter each. Beak action .12 came next. Shot it a bunch more than the rifle.


303 is a fine round, well regarded in Kanuckistan, lots of ammo there, unless it has been confiscated.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I am looking into a Mossberg 500 to go into my jeep .


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Maybe an ithaca?

http://www.ithacagun.com/featherlight.html

http://www.ithacagun.com/featherlight.html

Get an 8 shot and go from slug to bird barrel in 5 seconds.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Targetshooter said:


> I am looking into a Mossberg 500 to go into my jeep .
> View attachment 15512


Great choice. Have heard the pistol grip can become pretty tedious for those who shoot a lot...but suspect maybe being short fits with the program the best. Think 88's are a lot cheaper and a person might not cry so hard if it got stole out of the Jeep. They are supposed to work about as good.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Maybe an ithaca?
> 
> The Ithaca Model 37 Featherlight and Ultralight
> 
> ...


I have three, two riot guns that are eight shot and one 18 inch police five shot.
The mag tubes are set in capacity and cannot be extended.
There are no eight shot tubes offered with the "new" Ithaca guns and none are on the market, plus you would have to move the barrel stud.
For those who want to, there are plenty of older 37's out there that can be cut down, when disassembled make for a very short pack gun.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I love Ithicas. Lugged a Deer Slayer around for quite a few years. Always did a good job..just dont hold the trigger down when you shuck it...unless you want it to go off.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> I love Ithicas. Lugged a Deer Slayer around for quite a few years. Always did a good job..just dont hold the trigger down when you shuck it...unless you want it to go off.


Only with the earlier ones, mine all will do it.
I think somewhere in the early 80's they added a disconnect.
Mine are from 1970 and 1972.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Yep... recall the sad day we swapped them out for the 870's. It was a real emotional occasion. Sounds like the company is going through some trials and tribulations. I have an Ithica lever operated break action single shot shotgun around here somewhere. That old gun has taken its toll on God's Creatures back in the old hunting days. I can do trick shots with that gun.


----------



## chocks141 (Nov 21, 2015)

under the back seat in my truck is a Maverick 88 exactly the same as Mossberg 500. 18" with 7 rnd mag and ghost ring sights. It's pretty ugly but I picked it up at LGS for like 100 buck, so if it gets beat up or ripped off, no big deal


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I never really got into the GHB thing, I have a few things in the jeep for emergencies. I usually have a pistol, an extra clip and about 100 rounds of ammo. It might be a desision I'll reget one day?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

One gun I have in my Cherokee to go with the GHB is a Winchester MOD-12 riot.
There is 50 rounds of 00 buck to go with it, under the rear seat is at least one box of ammo for everything i carry but rifle rounds.
It was a cheap gun, paid a mere $5.00 for it, yes just five.
i have a mushberger 500 18" in the other, paid 50 for that one.
The Ithaca's and Remington's stay here unless something is anticipated.

Mine is a GHB, I don't plan on bugging out.
I carry whatever I feel I would need to get home or shelter in place in case of a major storm.
I can stay in Jeep for Five days in sub zero weather if needed, food, heat, water, extra clothing and blankets are in place for every winter.
Winter related items are removed beginning of May.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

Targetshooter said:


> I am looking into a Mossberg 500 to go into my jeep .
> View attachment 15512


Good choice. If money is an issue, I have a Mossberg/Maverick 88 18.5" barrel that is reliable as it gets. Cost just over $200 new in box. Same shotgun except for a crossbolt safety. I love mine. Simple, holds enough rounds, and goes bang every time.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> One gun I have in my Cherokee to go with the GHB is a Winchester MOD-12 riot.
> There is 50 rounds of 00 buck to go with it, under the rear seat is at least one box of ammo for everything i carry but rifle rounds.
> It was a cheap gun, paid a mere $5.00 for it, yes just five.
> i have a mushberger 500 18" in the other, paid 50 for that one.
> ...


Model 12 Riot Gun? Thats a classic. Sure wished some dummy sell me a few for five bucks each. Nice score on that.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Model 12 Riot Gun? Thats a classic. Sure wished some dummy sell me a few for five bucks each. Nice score on that.


It is a riot gun, not a trench gun, no bayo lug or heat shield. 
I think it was made in 1951, I forget.
Still the price was right.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well model 12's were family heirlooms in the 70's. The gun is special.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Model 12 would shoot when the trigger was pressed and the action cycled too,
Clay shooting was fun that way--


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

tango said:


> Model 12 would shoot when the trigger was pressed and the action cycled too,
> Clay shooting was fun that way--


Yup, mine has no disconnect.


----------

